# Can cocobolo be stabilized?



## joycetang (Mar 25, 2006)

Someone told me cocobolo is was too oily to be stabilized. Is it true?


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 25, 2006)

Actually I think it's because of the density, but everything I've read says it won't take stabilization.


----------



## wudwrkr (Mar 25, 2006)

I've worked a lot with Cocobolo and I don't feel it needs to be stabilized.  It turns great and polishes nicely.


----------



## thetalbott4 (Mar 25, 2006)

The issue is more of the oil in Cocobolo. Even the most dense materials can be stabilized. They can even get the stuff into metals in engine blocks for various reasons. Problem is if the cells are occupied by water or oils or other substances, the stabilizing material has nowhere to go.


----------



## JimGo (Mar 26, 2006)

Joyce, first...welcome!  Now, why would you want to stabilize yur cocobolo?  Are you thinking about the sapwood?


----------



## Johnathan (Mar 26, 2006)

I'm really not sure why you would want to do this. It seems like a whole lot of work for no reason.[:I]


----------



## joycetang (Mar 26, 2006)

Good question! The reason I'd consider stabilizing it is I'd like to put a sterling silver filigree over it; the fit needs to be tight so it would be best if it didn't expand or contract with varying humidity or temperature. Sounds like cocobolo can't be stabilizied so now the question is, would this be a good wood for this pen or maybe I should use something else that can be stabilized?


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thetalbott4_
> <br />The issue is more of the oil in Cocobolo. Even the most dense materials can be stabilized. They can even get the stuff into metals in engine blocks for various reasons. Problem is if the cells are occupied by water or oils or other substances, the stabilizing material has nowhere to go.


Well, this ain't the first time I've been wrong.[] And probably won't be the last.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joycetang_
> <br />Good question! The reason I'd consider stabilizing it is I'd like to put a sterling silver filigree over it; the fit needs to be tight so it would be best if it didn't expand or contract with varying humidity or temperature. Sounds like cocobolo can't be stabilizied so now the question is, would this be a good wood for this pen or maybe I should use something else that can be stabilized?



  If this is your wood of choice, you might consider using clear jewlers glue for the filigree. Actually, I don't think you would have a problem.


----------



## Johnathan (Mar 26, 2006)

Well, after you have placed the silver, turn it, then apply a CA finish to hold everything in. You can can also use a jewlers glue under the sliver. Hope this helps.[8D]


----------



## Pipes (Mar 27, 2006)

I can't see why one would need to ? That IMHO is one a the best woods to turn and takes a GREAT polish !! I ship a LOT of my tampers with N0 or very little finish maybe just a tad a wax on this wood! and tell my cust to wax it if they feel the need !!!


----------



## OSCAR15 (Mar 28, 2006)

I do not understand....Some woods MUST be stabilized, and I usually try to avoid those (with a few exceptions). I hate the feel of the plastics, and resins. Most of my pens have just a shellac based friction polish. I know a lot of penmakers swear by CA but I'd rather re-finish than to have it feel like plastic. When the finish dulls on fine antiques, it is desirable, and called a "patina". Many penmakers however, want to turn fine wood into something that feels like plastic. I do not understand this. If I wanted it to feel like plastic, I would turn acrylics rather than wood...OSCAR


----------



## jdavis (Apr 4, 2006)

Why do you want to stabilize it


----------



## joycetang (Apr 6, 2006)

Please see above on Mar 26 2006 :  12:48:23 AM


----------



## OSCAR15 (Apr 6, 2006)

Joyce...I think that most likely, Cocobolo is too oily a wood to take stabilization. I have never seen it available commercially.
If your design must use stabilized wood, I would recommend Box elder.
I have seen some that was dyed in reddish browns, similar in color (but not grain patterns) to cocobolo.  Hope this helps.


----------

